# celebrity look alikes



## Beauty Marked (Jan 15, 2006)

we have so many gorgeous girls here that look like stars...this thread will be for those who look like celebrities!. i hope this thread isn't similar to any out there...(oh well)

ill go first


ok i think that our fellow prppygrl69 looks like xtina esp. when xtina had short wavy black hair.

see for urself

xtina:














prppygrl69:






well i see it!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 15, 2006)

I see it too, except prppygrl69 is way hotter.

Padmita looks so much like Carrie-Ann Moss! I'm sure most of you know what she looks like so I won't post her pics [and I don't know if she'd want someone else posting her pics] but here's Carrie-Ann


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 15, 2006)

awww thank you sweetie!!! i looooove x-tina!!! and ambi,i never noticed that until NOW lol you are so right they do look alike.she was sooo good in the matrix.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 15, 2006)

ohh i so forgot to say this.Padmita also looks so much like Jewel to me,i see it every dag gum time i see her FOTDs lol,she also looks like Tori Amos to me


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 17, 2006)

tracie looks like reese witherspoon!!!! 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...s/mac/nye1.jpg

sorry tracie but i think you and her are gorgeoussss!


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 17, 2006)

*Have i missed something here?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked* 
_prppygrl69:






well i see it!_

 
http://www.devonport.seafm.com.au/im...20and%20me.JPG

http://www.theharbouragency.com/Arti...cki-Lee_11.jpg

Have i missed something here? Are you Ricki Lee? (Sorry for being so nosy, probly none of my business.)  =)


----------



## DeeDee2143 (Jan 17, 2006)

i see it!! and i also adore your makeup

my sister (chelly) got xtina allll the time once she dyed her hair black.. pix (they were already posted in the challenges forum but for emphasis i will repost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

xTina:





my homie chelly:


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 20, 2006)

people tell me I look like Raven Symone..i dont see it though ..shes too pretty !


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 21, 2006)

WOAH xmrsvindieselx,  it looks like you two can be sisters!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_tracie looks like reese witherspoon!!!! 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...s/mac/nye1.jpg

sorry tracie but i think you and her are gorgeoussss!_

 
agreed!! tracie looks like carrie underwood + reese witherspoon, to me at least.


i wanna know if i look like anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only person i get is Christina Ricci?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_WOAH xmrsvindieselx,  it looks like you two can be sisters!!!_

 
lol i dont know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . i dont see it at al!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 21, 2006)

I think on here I've gotten Shakira a few times hehe


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_people tell me I look like Raven Symone..i dont see it though ..shes too pretty !
_

 

ugh i hate Raven Symone ur like 10x prettier


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_ugh i hate Raven Symone ur like 10x prettier_

 
aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



shes annoying but I watch her show  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_ugh i hate Raven Symone ur like 10x prettier_

 
i agree


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_people tell me I look like Raven Symone..i dont see it though ..shes too pretty !








_

 

i think you look like the girl from amercian idol kimberly lock


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_i think you look like the girl from amercian idol kimberly lock



_

 
i've never gotten that before.but I think she is so much prettier than me 8) 

and thanks THE ANTHEM !! <3


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
she jus keeps getting fatter and fatter and more more annoying


----------



## asteffey (Jan 23, 2006)

mrsvindiesel: you look like a much classier version of raven s.


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jan 23, 2006)

raven looks like shes going to kill me in that picture, your way more gorgeous and classy xmrsvindieselx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_she jus keeps getting fatter and fatter and more more annoying_

 
hahahaha ..that made my day


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbly_brunette* 
_raven looks like shes going to kill me in that picture, your way more gorgeous and classy xmrsvindieselx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
  aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ty asteffey!


----------



## user2 (Jan 24, 2006)

I look like me!


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 24, 2006)

I have had a few people tell me I look like Marissa Tomei I will have to see if I can find a pic of her and me to post. I don't see it though. lol

Ok Nevermind, I can't figure out how to get the pictures to show up on here!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

IslandGirl77 looks like Tamia.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

M looks like Yoanna House (America's Next Top Model)


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 25, 2006)

ilovedisneyland looks like the olsen twins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would post pics but i don't know how, lol


----------



## kayla (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_M looks like Yoanna House (America's Next Top Model)







_

 
OMG TWINS!!!! they look exactly alike just different eye color. Georgeous


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 25, 2006)

I noticed the Yoanna thing the first time I saw her... I'm so jealous. Both Yoanna and M are just so striking


----------



## user2 (Jan 25, 2006)

ilovedisneyland reminds me more of Nicole Ritchie plus 50 lbs!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_I noticed the Yoanna thing the first time I saw her... I'm so jealous. Both Yoanna and M are just so striking._

 
You actually look like Gisele.


----------



## colormust (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_M looks like Yoanna House (America's Next Top Model)







_

 
OMG...they are like twins.....crazy


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

Awww, thanks. I don't see it at all, but hey, I'm not going to complain if someone wants to compare me to a gorgeous model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad when you quoted me about Yoanna I made a typo and now it is forever there, even though I edited the post when I noticed it. I make so many though, I suppose they should be immortalized


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

You know who ilovedisneyland looks like???? Nicole Sullivan from King of Queens/Mad TV, just cuter.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_Awww, thanks. I don't see it at all, but hey, I'm not going to complain if someone wants to compare me to a gorgeous model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad when you quoted me about Yoanna I made a typo and now it is forever there, even though I edited the post when I noticed it. I make so many though, I suppose they should be immortalized  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!!  I changed it for you.  Now you will be immortalized correctly.  And you really do look like her but I know when we look at ourselves we never see things like that.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 8, 2006)

smiles4c looks like molly ringwald


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

ruby_soho looks like Charlize Theron!


----------



## procrastinator (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_smiles4c looks like molly ringwald 
















_

 
Oh my god, I was just going to post that!  Both of them are so gorgeous!  I am waaay jealous


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_IslandGirl77 looks like Tamia.







_

 
Ha ha! In that pic I must agree, I kind of do. My looks are always changing though.


----------



## Caderas (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_smiles4c looks like molly ringwald 








_

 
especially that picture!!  i always thought the same thing.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_smiles4c looks like molly ringwald 

















_

 
I never noticed that until I saw the comparison pics.  WOW!!  They really do look just alike.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 25, 2006)

i don't look like anyone >_>

but damn...m looks like a prettier version of yoanna. seriously, they're so similar looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never realized that til now.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 25, 2006)

wow M does look like yonna!! CRAZY! someone said i look like zhang zyi from crouching tiger hidden dragon. i think thats how you spell her name. i dont see it tho.


----------



## Pei (Feb 26, 2006)

OMG, smiles4c is a replica of molly ringwald!


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 6, 2006)

PrettyKitty reminds me of a prettier version of Victoria Beckham circa 1998.


----------



## macluver909 (Mar 6, 2006)

*you do*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_You know who ilovedisneyland looks like???? Nicole Sullivan from King of Queens/Mad TV, just cuter.








_

 

wow you really do look like her


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 6, 2006)

one time when i was working at estee lauder, a lady working at the clarins counter told me i look like bette midler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after that my day was kinda ruined


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 6, 2006)

I've gotten quite a few times that i look like angelina jolie, and honestly i  don't see the resemblance! ha!


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 7, 2006)

Padmita has the whole dreamy, ethereal Earth Mother thing going on.  After looking at her FOTD today, I realized she looks EXACTLY like Tori Amos.  (Love love love Tori Amos btw & I think she is so beautiful)  See what you think....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Okay, how crazy similar is the first picture next to Padmita?!  The lips, the hair, the eyes, the skin....I mean, I can barely tell the difference!    :goofy:


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_M looks like Yoanna House (America's Next Top Model)







_

 
Wow definitely twins!!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 19, 2006)

this is a cool thread!


----------



## PinkyPajangles (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeeDee2143* 
_i see it!! and i also adore your makeup

my sister (chelly) got xtina allll the time once she dyed her hair black.. pix (they were already posted in the challenges forum but for emphasis i will repost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

xTina:





my homie chelly:



_

 

OMG! Deedee, you look AMAZING! You look almost like her. Almost identical. Gorgeous makup.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 9, 2006)

wow, i love the makeup there


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACBunny* 
_Padmita has the whole dreamy, ethereal Earth Mother thing going on.  After looking at her FOTD today, I realized she looks EXACTLY like Tori Amos.  (Love love love Tori Amos btw & I think she is so beautiful)  See what you think....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

I think I see a little Madonna!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 9, 2006)

padmita does look a tad like madonna now that you mention it! but of course padmita is heaps more prettier!!


----------



## jai0207 (Oct 1, 2008)

ppl say i look like raven too.


----------



## jai0207 (Oct 1, 2008)

what do u think?


----------



## jai0207 (Oct 1, 2008)

what do u think?


----------



## jai0207 (Oct 1, 2008)

u do look like xtina ur very beautiful


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 1, 2008)

I remember people comparing QTAllstar (not sure if I got that right) to Rihanna (especially with her blue contacts). I'm too lazy to post pics, though.

I also think darkishstar (i'm bad with usernames) looks like an asian Ellen Page.

I've gotten Raven, Tyra (ugh), Aaliyah, Chrystina from Girlicious, Angelina (the lips I suppose), and DMX (nah, just playin lmao)


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Oct 1, 2008)

To me everytime I look at Shimmer's FTOD's Madonna comes to my head...
1
2
3


----------

